# Problem with video color



## mattphelps (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys. I just want to ask something about my monitor. Every time I watch a movie, the screen flickers and the color just turns black and white. Like I am watching a prehistoric movie! No color at all. Does it have something to do with the video cable or with the player or with the monitor itself?


----------



## asingh (Jan 24, 2011)

^^
System configuration please.


----------

